# do guys like sweet, sensitive girls?



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kind females who will look after them by making them good food, hugging and kissing them, love them with all their hearts, do anything for them.
Because it seems that (even though I am a teen and there are boys who like me- they are shy anyway) it seems so many disrespectful, unaffectionate girls have boyfriends.
I feel upset because I have so much love to give but my father won't let me start dating until I'm 18 (I'm 16) and I know I am too young, but I feel so frustrated some days. Seeing these girls who just dump their boyfriends at the drop of the hat and get a new one.

Maybe I'm too sensitive. But I really care for people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The "disrespectful, unaffectionate" girls are also the ones constantly in and out of relationships. The boys just go with the flow. It is a weird time.

It takes knowing how to relate to be in a relationship. So far, you are on the right track, but it make take a while for some of the guys to catch up. There could still be a few who are mature, though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Who doesn't? I think every guy does.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sound slike a good woman to me. Find a sweet, sensitive guy and things will go well. Date an inconsiderate jerk and have the same problems many other women have.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

One can be sweet and badass at the same time, just sayin'.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are too sweet, you will get screwed over.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

if you are too sensitive, you'll get your heart broken.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> If you are too sweet, you will get screwed over.





enfield said:


> if you are too sensitive, you'll get your heart broken.


It's a shame it is that way, but it's like that for guys as well.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

No.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Gracie97 said:


> Kind females who will look after them by making them good food, hugging and kissing them, love them with all their hearts, do anything for them.


No, that's not how I would describe the women I like. What you said sounds more like a mother than a girlfriend.

Kindness is a pleasing quality to be around, and that's true in any type of relationship, friendship, or encounter with a stranger. But you can't be a doormat; that doesn't count as kindness. Most teenagers (and older) don't know what they want in a relationship though, and their choice of partners is like an exercise in finding that out. So don't be discouraged by the types of girls who have boyfriends at your school.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think so, I'm considered sweet and guys aren't into me.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes. Well I do/would.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd say ya, if it's paired with assertiveness and a bit of mental health. Like, kind not codependent. Sweet not cloying. Cooking not mothering. Hugging not hostage-taking. Shouldn't be a problem! But what do I know, I'm not a boy.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

It's good to be sweet and kind and show love, but as other people have said if you are competely submissive and end up giving and giving and giving, you'll end up getting hurt and walked over.


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

You can be nice and show affection and things without dating, just to friends etc. As long as you don't think it's your duty because you're a woman to cook and look after a man in a sexist way it's fine.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No, but I like sweet sensitive guys :blush


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

^ aw.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Brad5 said:


> No, but I like sweet sensitive guys :blush


I've noticed a lot of really sweet and sensible ****-/bisexual guys on here lately :b


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ido, Not a guy burttttt yeah, be nice if a guy could appreciate women like this, but it's the bad girls who catches attention.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Who doesn't? I think every guy does.


This was my first thought as well when i saw the thread


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

not really, most guys seem to prefer outgoing, inconsiderate and selfish girls.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

probably offline said:


> One can be sweet and badass at the same time, just sayin'.


^ Yep, and that's exactly my kinda girl~



Gracie97 said:


> Because it seems that (even though I am a teen and there are boys who like me- they are shy anyway) it seems so many disrespectful, unaffectionate girls have boyfriends.


They probably aren't this way with their boyfriends.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

You are young and Naive right now, you'll learn that you need a little bit of bitcch in you later on. You gotta be a bit of both worlds, if not they'll treat you badly.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am, you realise . I am the complete opposite of submissive. My father even calls me an alpha female; well, I know you may ask why an I on here, but it's difficult to explain.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I hear you, OP. I love my friends, don't get me wrong, but they treat their boyfriends/husbands like sh*t. Acting put out by physical affection, criticizing considerate gestures, calling them names, unapologetically admitting to actually being physically violent for the dumbest reasons (not that there could ever be a good reason), etc.

And I can relate to you about feeling like you have too much love to give. I feel like my arms were just made to smother with hugs but I'm too uncomfortable around people to go out and just do that, because I'm not casual about physical affection at all.

Anyway, you're not too sensitive, and I think it's wonderful you care for people. You'll make some guy really lucky one day.  Don't listen to people saying you sound submissive; you just sound excessively considerate and affectionate, which is so not a bad thing, really.

(I'm sorry, in reference to your thread title I don't actually have a clue what guys like, so I probably shouldn't even be posting...)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> You can be nice and show affection and things without dating, just to friends etc. As long as you don't think it's your duty because you're a woman to cook and look after a man in a sexist way it's fine.


But food cooked in a sexist way is the most delicious. :|


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, guys like that. It's just impossible to know your nature before they get to know you. Many relationships are inspired by base interest. Things like the way you look and carry yourself are often times the most powerful influences from a distance. Very few guys think to themselves, 'I want a bi*** to date".


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I adore girls like that. I'm very affectionate for a guy, so I need someone who is kinda the same way.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> In my experience most guy's I've met have preferred more adventurous girls and/or at least girls who are fairly outgoing, like sweet but also bubbly, but I know this isn't representative of the whole population.
> 
> Clearly there are tons of guy's out there that do like sweet girl's though, you just have to be patient and keep looking. Also make sure that you're not too giving, I mean don't let people walk all over you because some people _will _ if you let them.


So being sweet means you're not adventurous? 
geez I didn't know that being caring had such a stereotype...


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Who doesn't? I think every guy does.


I second this.


----------



## Metalhead1014 (May 4, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> I don't think so, I'm considered sweet and guys aren't into me.


i'm sweet as well but girls are not into me neither.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I do.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

I need a woman who can challenge me--if she's too free-lovin' I'd imagine I'd get bored pretty quickly.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is that like, some sort of french delicacy?


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I would prefer a girl like this


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet and kind does not mean submissive and boring.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, most guys even prefer this.

I am not one of them. So there is hope out there if you're a total badass who thinks punching your partner's face in is a good time.

For everything else is there is badass adorable.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Some guys will appreciate this some like more of a bittch to keep them on their toes. It depends on the man in question... Just as some women will like a sensitive man.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think a sweet sensitive girl is actually what most guys want, but like 'nice guys'*™ *in relation to womenyou have to have some personality to back it up otherwise it can get a bit boring.

I like said women a lot personally speaking, but then again I'm more into being affectionate (and receiving it) than most guys I guess.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No they don't. Only submissive who does what they say.


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a guy, and I have the same problem that you are facing. I think I may be too sweet and too caring sometimes, and I think that may inhibit certain things in my life. I'm 17, so I get the whole teenage aspect of your situation as well. But to answer your question, I would love a girl who is sweet and sensitive, in fact, those are two of the biggest things I am attracted to. I know seeing others in their little relationships at school can hurt and be frustrating, because I go through those thoughts everyday at school. I just try and focus on the fact that I know I am loving and affectionate, and I try and hold on to the hope that someday someone will notice. I guess that's the best advice I can give.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

I always prefer kindness, and I always do what I can to show it to others.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

nwet96 said:


> I'm a guy, and I have the same problem that you are facing. I think I may be too sweet and too caring sometimes, and I think that may inhibit certain things in my life. I'm 17, so I get the whole teenage aspect of your situation as well. But to answer your question, I would love a girl who is sweet and sensitive, in fact, those are two of the biggest things I am attracted to. I know seeing others in their little relationships at school can hurt and be frustrating, because I go through those thoughts everyday at school. I just try and focus on the fact that I know I am loving and affectionate, and I try and hold on to the hope that someday someone will notice. I guess that's the best advice I can give.


I think maybe MOST guys on here, myself included feel the same as you. It makes perfect logical sense, that shy males like us view the concept of love as a more valuable thing. Mostly because it's exceptionally rare for us, so we actually end up appreciating and obsess too much about it. Supply and demand and what have you. We humans will always desire what we don't have, we'll never be content. We can sometimes claim we're content, yet we'll never pass up the chance at something more, what rational person would?


----------



## 1908 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sure. Nothing wrong with sweet and sensitive. For me however, too much sweetness and sensitivity can be suffocating. I like a girl with some fire in her belly. The kind that won't hesitate to put me in my place if I do/say something wrong. I also don't want a girl to burst into tears at the slightest provocation.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> No they don't. Only submissive who does what they say.


I'm glad you know your place woman, now get back in the kitchen and make me a sammich :blank


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Literally every guy likes the kind of girl you described, including the bad ones because girls like that are easy to manipulate. Which is why you have to be careful and not let yourself fall into a cycle of abuse.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

Gracie97 said:


> Kind females who will look after them by making them good food, hugging and kissing them, love them with all their hearts, do anything for them...


sure it is great to be cared for... but only to a certain point. i don't know too many people that like to be smothered. so as long as you give each other a little space then it can be a positive experience for both.

my ex-wife was a little too needy but i tend to need a lot of space so some guys might like it better than me. it is nice once in a while though.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm glad you know your place woman, now get back in the kitchen and make me a sammich :blank


Choke to your eggs! :wife


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

As a fellow female I just want to say, your dad should have NO say in your sexuality outside of teaching you how to use contraception and practice safe sex. Your dad needs to back the f--- off.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think anyone is sweet and sensitive all the time. What happens is their anger builds up slowly but they keep it inside......and eventually BOOOOOOM!! :wife


I let my vile (bile?) out little by little (by complaining all the time), so I almost never explode.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I don't think anyone is sweet and sensitive all the time. What happens is their anger builds up slowly but they keep it inside......and eventually BOOOOOOM!! :wife
> 
> I let my vile out little by little (by complaining all the time), so I almost never explode.


Exactly. When I talk to women and they are acting sweet and nice like they are the most wonderful person in the world. I don't get it in my head that they will be like that all the time. I call them out. I say I know you can be a B when it comes to it. They always laugh and agree.

I out myself too. I am nice most of the time but I admit I can be a big D at times. Everything in moderation though. It gets old pretty quick if you are like that all the time.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

when it calls for it op.. not all the time, it just comes across as clingy and in your face 24/7. as much as you may like someone you still need a certain amount of personal space so not to smother them, or want to punch them in the face.

of course everyone wants sweet and sensitive to an extent, but not the SAS sensitive which is breaking down in tears and telling your sad life story on the second date. 

this thread is like "do girls like hot guys" ..


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Choke to your eggs! :wife


You said men only like women who do what they say, I was testing out your theory :b


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

mcmuffinme said:


> As a fellow female I just want to say, your dad should have NO say in your sexuality outside of teaching you how to use contraception and practice safe sex. Your dad needs to back the f--- off.


She's 16. She's a minor. Her dad has the right to ask that she abide by his rules until she is 18.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> She's 16. She's a minor. Her dad has the right to ask that she abide by his rules until she is 18.


Age of consent is 16 in most places.

He doesn't actually get a say. Minors aren't slaves to their parents, they have rights.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Gracie97 said:


> Kind females who will look after them by making them good food, hugging and kissing them, love them with all their hearts, do anything for them.
> Because it seems that (even though I am a teen and there are boys who like me- they are shy anyway) it seems so many disrespectful, unaffectionate girls have boyfriends.


Girls like you are becoming increasingly rare. We are in the Paris Hilton / Kim Kardashian generation. Self-obsessed party girls. All they do is take pictures of themselves. Their phone wallpaper, their home computer wallpaper are pictures of themselves looking hot. They spend all day posting cute pictures of themselves on Instagram, Twitter and Facebook hoping to get likes and comments. When they're in a relationship it's all about them. The world revolves around them.

Anyway, it's nice to hear that girls like you still exist. Please don't change. And when you finally do date find a guy who is just as good natured as you are.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> You said men only like women who do what they say, I was testing out your theory :b


Well, do you like me now after getting some rolling pin?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Well, do you like me now after getting some rolling pin?


It will take more than just a rolling pin for me to dislike you SnowFlakes :kiss


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Girls like you are becoming increasingly rare. We are in the Paris Hilton / Kim Kardashian generation. Self-obsessed party girls. All they do is take pictures of themselves. Their phone wallpaper, their home computer wallpaper are pictures of themselves looking hot. They spend all day posting cute pictures of themselves on Instagram, Twitter and Facebook hoping to get likes and comments. When they're in a relationship it's all about them. The world revolves around them.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to hear that girls like you still exist. Please don't change. And when you finally do date find a guy who is just as good natured as you are.


Chicks be like #YOLO sellffiieezzzz gaaeeehhhzzz


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

The answer is yes  I am one of those girls and I found a man who values me. Don't worry, sweetie, you'll find the guy who appreciates you and everything you have to offer.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> It will take more than just a rolling pin for me to dislike you SnowFlakes :kiss


----------

